

Color is in a bubble all of its own - ErrantX
http://www.errant.me.uk/blog/2011/03/color-is-in-a-bubble-all-of-its-own/

======
alexqgb
The 'haters' have died down a bit? Really? Judging from this (epic) App Store
review, they're only just getting started.

<http://mike3k.posterous.com/best-app-store-review-ever>

Field. Day.

~~~
samtp
Thats the best thing I've seen in awhile. I think everyone in our company
should read it as a guide to when UI goes bad

------
101north
Interesting post! Just wanted to note though that Sequoia didn't invest the
full $41 Million. The $41M includes investments from Bain Capital and the
Silicon Valley Bank as well.

~~~
ErrantX
Ah, thanks, didn't know that. I will update my post later with a clarification
:)

------
weixiyen
I got everyone in my group to download the app at a restaurant and try out
color. It's pretty amazing and is a few UI tweaks away from being a 4-5 star
app. If you are trying to build a better color, I would look into the pending
patents they have in place. If you can work around the potential legal issues
as a user I must say that the idea is brilliant and color is my default method
of taking photos already.

~~~
marknutter
Hm, 41 million could certainly pay for a lot of astroturfing..

~~~
andrewf
user: weixiyen created: 1147 days ago

If this is astroturf, then <http://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=weixiyen>
is really impressive ground work.

------
ajg1977
The best thing Color could do would be to take a couple of percent from that
$41mil and buy one of the really good Camera apps on iOS and Android.

Color is a compelling idea, but any interest I have in playing with it as
early adopter is completely killed by the atrocious UI and limited camera
functionality I would be subject to.

